# Step Up To Naturals Dog Food from pets at Home



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I was browsing looking to buy Millie a load of Wainwrights wet but saw a new brand - Step Up To Naturals.

To my numpty brain it looked ok... as in meat a top ingredient:

Composition: Chicken (22%), Turkey (14%), Brown Rice (6%), Liver (5%), Sweet Potato (4%), Apple (4%), Peas (4%), Naked Oats (2%), Fish Oil (0.05%), Rosemary, Mint, Minerals. Beef (18%)(Beef, Beef Liver), Chicken (15%),Lamb (8%), Brown Rice (6%), Sweet Potato (4%), Apple (4%), Peas (4%), Naked Oats (2%), Fish Oil (0.05%), Rosemary, Mint, Minerals.

The canned food was on introductory offer of 6 X 395g cans for £3.50 so worked out quite abit cheaper than Wainwrights trays so got enough to last her a good 2 months..

Has anyone else tried this food with their dogs? 

Interested to know how they found it?

I had never heard of it.. wondering if it a new PAH own brand. 

Hope Millie likes it


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

It is a new own brand, yep.
Mine got some to try and it went down well 
I believe @Lilylass is using it at the mo too


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes I'm trying the kibble for Maisie & she's absolutely loving it! 

We're using the light / sensitive - really only as she's not good with turkey regularly & beef goes straight through! 

It smells amazing! (Like roast chicken), kibble pieces a good size & soaks well 

Very impressed with it - seems to suit her which is the main thing (& esp if you have one with a 'difficult' tum!) 

Not tried the wet yet (but really only as I gave mountains I'm trying to use up)

Hope Millie likes it!


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Got a small bag of the beef one and it's going down well


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Is it available in-store or just online? Might have to give it a try....


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> Is it available in-store or just online? Might have to give it a try....


Should be in most stores


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Both I think I payed £20 for 14kg and i think 2kg was £4. That's just introductory price


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll try & have a look tomorrow, parking a 40 foot truck is a bit of a challenge... it tends to hog the car park.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Funny you wrote this as I picked up a small bag of it today as Juno has apparently gone off her usual food (Autarky). She ate it all, which is progress!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Yes I'm trying the kibble for Maisie & she's absolutely loving it!
> 
> We're using the light / sensitive - really only as she's not good with turkey regularly & beef goes straight through!
> 
> ...





Lilylass said:


> Yes I'm trying the kibble for Maisie & she's absolutely loving it!
> 
> We're using the light / sensitive - really only as she's not good with turkey regularly & beef goes straight through!
> 
> ...


We don't use kibble only wet but that's good to hear the kibble went down well.

I will get a small bag with our next order to try - smelling of roast chicken makes it sounds nice 

I bought a mixture of the adult tins and sensitive tins.

I have no idea what the full price is though - as I don't really like paying more than £1 a tray or can given how much Millie eats.

I hope Millie likes it though as she has just over 80 cans being delivered tomorrow


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

hackertime said:


> Both I think I payed £20 for 14kg and i think 2kg was £4. That's just introductory price


Ditto with the cans it was £3.50 for 6 cans- not sure what rennin introductory price is though.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BlackadderUK said:


> I'll try & have a look tomorrow, parking a 40 foot truck is a bit of a challenge... it tends to hog the car park.


Where there's a will there's a way - plenty of room for stocking up though


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> I'll try & have a look tomorrow, parking a 40 foot truck is a bit of a challenge... it tends to hog the car park.


If you do get .... could you see if there's an end date for the introductory offer on the tag on the shelf?

It doesn't have anyone on the website how long it's on for (that I can see)

TIA


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Ditto with the cans it was £3.50 for 6 cans- not sure what rennin introductory price is though.


80 cans lol!

Even if it goes up 50%, it's still going to be less than £1 / can so fingers crossed ......


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> If you do get .... could you see if there's an end date for the introductory offer on the tag on the shelf?
> 
> It doesn't have anyone on the website how long it's on for (that I can see)
> 
> TIA


I'll have a look see since it's you


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Full price for the big bags is £25 if that helps anyone :Hilarious


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> 80 cans lol!
> 
> Even if it goes up 50%, it's still going to be less than £1 / can so fingers crossed ......


I've already got about 30 trays of Wainwrights still I ordered earlier than usual as had a voucher 

Hubby might be swearing over the wknd as we are moving house! Hehe

But Millie can have 2 a day so it's not to excessive 

Yes I think it was around 58p a can at this price so hopefully only goes up 20% or so.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Full price for the big bags is £25 if that helps anyone :Hilarious


That's cheaper than Wainwrights isn't it?

I need to compare it really to the Wainwrights to see how they compare.

From an idiots view point it seems very similar to Wainwrights wonder why they bought out another own brand.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> That's cheaper than Wainwrights isn't it?
> 
> I need to compare it really to the Wainwrights to see how they compare.
> 
> From an idiots view point it seems very similar to Wainwrights wonder why they bought out another own brand.


Yep! Big (normal, not GF) WW is abor £42 full price.
This one doesnt count as advanced nutrition for whatever reason and they wanted something own brand to appeal more to the bakers/beta type price range


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> If you do get .... could you see if there's an end date for the introductory offer on the tag on the shelf?


Offer ends 23 Nov.
I'll give it a try for a few days, see if it suits them & then I might buy 2/3 more while it's cheap...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> Offer ends 23 Nov.
> I'll give it a try for a few days, see if it suits them & then I might buy 2/3 more while it's cheap...


Thanks 

Should hopefully be up in town before then so might get another bag (at £25 full price it's not worth a special trip as my fuel would be more than that)

Hope your lot like it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Well our delivery came today and Millie devoured a whole can in one sitting that never happens 

Looks like it's going down well here


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*phew* 

Great news - the dogs seem to all love it!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Do they all contain rice?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Do they all contain rice?


I would imagine so, I guess you could have a look through each one https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/searchterm?searchTerm=step+up+naturals


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I would imagine so, I guess you could have a look through each one https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/searchterm?searchTerm=step+up+naturals


It appears they do which is a shame as Missy can't have that


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> It appears they do which is a shame as Missy can't have that


 Pants know how that feels as so many foods I'd like to try that have potato in


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Hope your lot like it


They've been on it for 7 days now & it seems to be going well. The big indicator is Thors rear end, I know very quickly if something doesn't agree with him!

At the offer price it's a good deal, is it worth an extra fiver a bag when the offer ends??? Possibly.....

I'll be grabbing another couple of bags at the weekend.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> They've been on it for 7 days now & it seems to be going well. The big indicator is Thors rear end, I know very quickly if something doesn't agree with him!
> 
> At the offer price it's a good deal, is it worth an extra fiver a bag when the offer ends??? Possibly.....
> 
> I'll be grabbing another couple of bags at the weekend.


Great news, yup, output is great here too! 

Will still def buy at full price as £25 for 14kg is a pretty good price & the ingredients are good and don't have the ones I'd rather avoid (wheat, maize etc) that are in other foods that price


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Still going down well with the kray twins going to get more


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just had a look at the kibble and there isn't any fresh meat in it, it's meal. I was think of trying it not sure now.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Just had a look at the kibble and there isn't any fresh meat in it, it's meal. I was think of trying it not sure now.


Why do you consider meat meal a bad thing?
In dry food, fresh meat has its moisture removed anyways during the cooking/extrusion process so foods containing the same percentage meat meal as one containing fresh meat probably works out to have a higher meat content.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BlueJay said:


> Why do you consider meat meal a bad thing?
> In dry food, fresh meat has its moisture removed anyways during the cooking/extrusion process so foods containing the same percentage meat meal as one containing fresh meat probably works out to have a higher meat content.


It's just the way Ithink about it really, not sure why.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

The wet food is still going down very well with Millie


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Got another couple of bags today & Mrs BA (bless her) had applied for a VIP card (or whatever it's called) which came with a £5 off voucher if you spend £30 or more... so £17.50 per bag


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> Got another couple of bags today & Mrs BA (bless her) had applied for a VIP card (or whatever it's called) which came with a £5 off voucher if you spend £30 or more... so £17.50 per bag


Bloody heck - that's a fantastic price!

Really debating a quick trip to town tomorrow - I really shouldn't be going as have a Uni assignment to write  but there's a couple of bits I need at b&q and PAH is just over the road *sigh*

Can't find my VIP vouchers


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

If it suits your dog then it's a must do, only 5 days 'till the offer ends... gotta be worth it!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Bloody heck - that's a fantastic price!
> 
> Really debating a quick trip to town tomorrow - I really shouldn't be going as have a Uni assignment to write  but there's a couple of bits I need at b&q and PAH is just over the road *sigh*
> 
> Can't find my VIP vouchers


If you have a smartphone, download the app. Extra vouchers!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> If it suits your dog then it's a must do, only 5 days 'till the offer ends... gotta be worth it!


Yup - suits her brilliantly & she loves it! 

Just about to start a bag though! (which will last her about 3 months)

BUT my mum's been trying it for her dog (gave her a load out the bag I'm currently using) and I just know she's probably going to ask for 1/2 this one too!



BlueJay said:


> If you have a smartphone, download the app. Extra vouchers!!!


Ohhhhhh fab! ta *wanders off for a look*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> If you have a smartphone, download the app. Extra vouchers!!!


What's this app & extra vouchers malarkey?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> What's this app & extra vouchers malarkey?


http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/vip/smartpets-vip-mobile-app

I had it when it 1st came out but there were a few teething issues so deleted it - just put it back on and seems to be working fine now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bought some yesterday for the crows that used to clear up Alfies biscuits :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Had to pop *madam* to the vet tonight (bottom troubles again *sigh*) & as PAH is only 5 mins away (big thing when it's a 40+ mile round trip either there / the vets!) I just _had_ to pop in and get another bag of the SuTN 

Lord knows where I'm going to put it ...... (don't like keeping food in the garage this time of year due to temp changes)

Birds also got treated as 50 tub of fat balls for £3.75 with my PAH app voucher  - just in time too as it's been baltic here the past few days!


----------



## Baskervillle (Feb 3, 2016)

I think I might try Fen on some of this. He is on raw, but he's getting hungrier now its colder as he's very active, so I'm going to give him a small morning meal of kibble to stop the puppydog eyes!


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I just bought 2 bags (get the second half price) & also had a £4 off voucher when spending £30 or more so...2 bags for £34


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> I just bought 2 bags (get the second half price) & also had a £4 off voucher when spending £30 or more so...2 bags for £34


That's not bad is it! 

I've asked for some cans to be put aside for me to get next week - there's only one flavour she can have and they never have more than 1 pack of them  (which is fine if you can pick up a different flavour)

Going to get some 2kg bags as it works out the same £/kg and really don't need 2 x 14kg bags as that would last her most of the year!


----------



## Kellyh91 (Feb 6, 2017)

I've just bought some of this for my girl. I started a post earlier about my 15 year old lab x collie who has a liver tumour and dementia. She was on raw food but went off it and hasn't eaten her last 3 meals so today I got some of this from pets at home. She's wolfed it down and absolutely loved it. Now let's hope she sticks with it! She's such a fussy eater and goes off food so quickly


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure whether I should say "stocked up" or "bankrupt" lol!

Very annoyed at myself as had a voucher for the Gourmet (only wet Archie will eat regularly) & forgot to use it (poor girl on checkout got a bit muddled as I split it into 2 lots has had multiple vouchers off £30 spends!)

Debated big bags of kibble but really don't need 2 x 14kg bags (just opened one)

Worked out at £6 for 2x 2kg bags (£1.50/kg) & £5.74 for 12 cans 

Well happy


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lilylass said:


> View attachment 299971
> 
> Not sure whether I should say "stocked up" or "bankrupt" lol!
> 
> ...


I keep telling you, dont think about how much you spent .... just remember how much you technically saved


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I keep telling you, dont think about how much you spent .... just remember how much you technically saved


 about £25 on that little lot


----------



## mumma3 (Jun 6, 2016)

May I ask if your still feeding this to your dogs x


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

mumma3 said:


> May I ask if your still feeding this to your dogs x


I fed the dried food for about 6 months for my lot. It was fine but the output was a bit too much for my liking. Switched to Wainwrights recently which, while more expensive, has reduced the output.


----------



## gzma (Dec 2, 2017)

No i don`t , i found this recipe online and sometimes i cook it at home , could someone have a review for it please ?
howitutorial.blogspot. com/2017/12/how-to-make-your-own-dog-food.html


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

I am still feeding it but thinking of changing, a few months ago I found some random coloured bits of kibble which I duly reported to [email protected] who refunded / exchanged and sent some vouchers. I did stick with it but lately output has increased and the boys seem to be very flatulant every time I open a new sack so not convinced the recipe is staying the same


----------



## mumma3 (Jun 6, 2016)

i opened it and it stinks! I hate dog food far to much choice


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

mumma3 said:


> i opened it and it stinks! I hate dog food far to much choice


Only ever had the beef and lamb version and agree it's very strong smelling my husband hates it


----------



## Luke Bower (Mar 15, 2018)

Does anyone find that there dog poos more on the 'Step Up To Natural' food?


----------



## SmudgeMum (Mar 26, 2018)

My boy is on this kibble at the moment and he has very large poos for his size.

I find the packaging very confusing - it says Wheat free and Grain Free but then goes on to say 'only Wholegrains' and there is Barley in it - somewhat contradicatory and misleading. 
It only has Chicken Meal (20.5%) and Turkey Meal (4%)

I think I will go with Wainwrights Grain free as the ingredients sounds better.


----------



## duffpixie (Mar 26, 2018)

My senior dog passed away just before Christmas and in the last few months the wet step up food is all he would even consider. i think the rank smell helped


----------



## SmudgeMum (Mar 26, 2018)

duffpixie said:


> My senior dog passed away just before Christmas and in the last few months the wet step up food is all he would even consider. i think the rank smell helped


Sorry for your loss, good on you for putting up with the stink tho!


----------



## duffpixie (Mar 26, 2018)

SmudgeMum said:


> Sorry for your loss, good on you for putting up with the stink tho!


Aww thanks. He was 18 so it was worth indulging him.It's the only food that I've come across that smelled worse going in than coming out though!


----------



## michelle connell (Dec 11, 2019)

I know this thread is over a year old but has anyone had issue with anal glands with this food? 2 of mine are recently a bit stinky. But I have only just changed to this food so I'm wondering whether it's a little too rich for them or whether in time it will settle. Ta


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This food didn’t suit my lurcher.

No problem with anal glands but he had lots of stinky gas and poos.

Did you change them over gradually?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This food didn't suit my boy at all...as above really...lots of stinky gas and huge sloppy poo so stopped feeding it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried Heidi with the Sensitive wet food. It seemed fine at first. Introduced slowly. Once on it 100% things went pear shaped. 
I can normally prevent upset at the first sign but not with this. She had colitis and it took a while to sort.
There seemed to be a lot more rice than listed and it was very hard.
Wainwrights used to be “the one” but it changed and I got her settled onto Butchers Tripe cans.
Spent a year slowly working through “better quality” wets. Nothing suited her better but this was the only food to cause upset.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> That's cheaper than Wainwrights isn't it?
> 
> I need to compare it really to the Wainwrights to see how they compare.
> 
> From an idiots view point it seems very similar to Wainwrights wonder why they bought out another own brand.


If you compare Wainwrights and step up kibbles on allaboutdogfood.co.uk they both score 75%. Big difference in price right enough with wainwrights being about £15 more expensive. It's a decent enough for an extruded kibble and compares favourably with Harringtons 54% at a similar price. And streets ahead of Hills Science Plan, Royal Canin. Eukanuba Tec which are all considerably more expensive. Yeah I know this thread is 5 years old but am very interested in dog nutrition.


----------

